# Genauigkeit der gezählten Spielzeit von BLASC 3



## llcool13 (7. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen wie genau die Spielzeit ist die BLASC 3 zählt. Mir ist grade aufgefallen das mir vom Wochenende ein paar Stunden Rift Spielzeit fehlen. Oder dauert es machmal bis BLASC die Spielzeit erfässt und einrechnet? Und ja...BLASC war die ganze Zeit an


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2011)

Kannst du das mit dem "fehlen" genauer spezifizieren?


----------



## llcool13 (7. März 2011)

Na klar. Mir wurden für das letzte WE zwei Stunden Spielzeit "gutgeschrieben". Es müssten aber mindestens zehn sein. Es wurde also weniger gezählt als ich wirklich gespielt habe.


----------



## llcool13 (9. März 2011)

Jetzt scheint BLASC die Spielzeit bei mir garnicht mehr zu zählen. Habe gestern drei Stunden Rift und eine Stunde CoD 1 gespielt. In meinem MyBuffed Profil in der Spielzeitübersicht ist da aber nichts von zu finden.


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2011)

Mh - merkwürdig. In der Tabelle, in der alle Daten als Rohform hinterlegt werden, bevor sie berechnet werden steht folgendes:

07.03 - Rift - 3,3 Stunden
06.03 - Rift - ~1 Stunde
06.03 - HDRO - ~1,5 Minuten
05.03 - Rift - 2,8 Stunden


Kommt das hin? Dann check ich mal, warum das nicht in dein Profil übernommen wurde.

Call of Duty (1) wird gar nicht erfasst, steht nicht in der Spielzeitliste. Kann ich aber mit aufnehmen.


----------



## llcool13 (9. März 2011)

Hmm. Am 5.3. und 6.3. müsste es eigentlich schon etwas mehr gewesen sein. Aber wenn das was du aufgelistet nachgetragen wird bin ich schon zufrieden. Das mit CoD wäre auch super nett von dir


----------



## RockZwerg (28. März 2011)

Ich habe festgestellt, dass die Standardinstallation vom BLASC scheinbar alle Spiele nicht zählen kann, die in C:/Programme und C:/Programme(x86) liegen. Erst wenn es als Administrator ausgeführt wird funktioniert das. Getestet habe ich mit Dawn of War II Retribution. Über Steam gekauft, liegen die Spieldaten an einem anderen Ort. DoW wird ohne Adminrechte von BLASC gezählt. RIFT ist bei mir unter Programme(x86) installiert. Die Zeit, die BLASC noch außerhalb der Adminrechte verbracht hat hat nicht gezählt, jetzt mit Adminrechten geht es. Dafür startet BLASC mit Admin-Rechten nicht automatisch beim Systemstart.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. März 2011)

Seit Vista haben Programme, welche nicht explizit als Administrator gestartet werden oder wo die Rechte der Ordner nicht angepasst wurden, keine Schreibberechtigung wenn man sie in den Programme-Ordner installiert.

Daten, welchen vom Programm geschrieben werden, sollten immer im entsprechenden ProgramData-Ordner liegen. Dafür müssen aber die Entwickler sorgen.

Oder man installiert die Programme einfach nicht in den Programme-Ordner


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2011)

Die Neuberechnung der Spielzeiten ist leider keine Sache, die ich mal so nebenbei machen kann. Das muss genauer geplant sein, da dass nicht einfach nur mal eine simple Neu-Abfrage auf die Datenbank ist... Das System muss "aufgefrischt" werden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. März 2011)

Hab mir das aus Interesse mal heruntergeladen, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. Ich habs auch als Administrator ausgeführt. Ich hab in den Einstellungen meine Spiele angekreuzt und dann vorhin eine Runde BF BC 2 gespielt, aber weder im Blasc lässt sich das einsehen noch im mybuffed - Profil. Mach ich da irgendwas falsch?


----------



## ZAM (29. März 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab mir das aus Interesse mal heruntergeladen, aber irgendwie funktioniert das nicht. Ich habs auch als Administrator ausgeführt. Ich hab in den Einstellungen meine Spiele angekreuzt und dann vorhin eine Runde BF BC 2 gespielt, aber weder im Blasc lässt sich das einsehen noch im mybuffed - Profil. Mach ich da irgendwas falsch?



Eingeloggt in BLASC bist du auch, oder?


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. März 2011)

Ja, also ich starte das Programm und dann steht da "Hallo Ceiwyn". Das Plugin hab ich ja installiert, muss ich dann noch auf "Ausführen" klicken? Dann lande ich aber immer in den Optionen.

Hat sich erledigt, es ist aktualisiert. Dauert wohl einige Stunden bis das aktuell ist.


----------



## ZAM (30. März 2011)

Stunden sollte es eigentlich nicht dauern - maximal eine halbe. Mh.


----------



## Damon Salvatore (19. Juni 2011)

Bei mir ist irgendwie auch das Problem, dass die Spielzeiten wohl nicht übertragen werden.


----------



## ZAM (20. Juni 2011)

Damon schrieb:


> Bei mir ist irgendwie auch das Problem, dass die Spielzeiten wohl nicht übertragen werden.



*Kristallkugel ruppel* mh ^^
BLASC2 oder 3? Welche Spiele hast du zuletzt gespielt? War BLASC dabei aktiv? Hat das BLASC-Symbol (Unten Rechts bei der Systemuhr) dabei rot geleuchtet? Ist das Spielzeit-Plugin installiert und aktiviert? Bist du in BLASC korrekt eingeloggt?


----------



## Damon Salvatore (20. Juni 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Kristallkugel ruppel* mh ^^
> BLASC2 oder 3? Welche Spiele hast du zuletzt gespielt? War BLASC dabei aktiv? Hat das BLASC-Symbol (Unten Rechts bei der Systemuhr) dabei rot geleuchtet? Ist das Spielzeit-Plugin installiert und aktiviert? Bist du in BLASC korrekt eingeloggt?



Ich benutze BLASC 3 und habe zuletzt World of Warcraft gespielt. Blasc war dabei auch aktiv und hat grün geleuchtet. Das Plugin ist aktiviert und ich bin auch bei Blasc eingelogt.
Hätte ich allerdings auch wirklich sofort dabei schreiben können.
Die Charakterübertragung funktioniert allerdings. Nur die Spielzeit wird halt nicht übertragen.


----------



## arcatea (22. Juni 2011)

Damon schrieb:


> Ich benutze BLASC 3 und habe zuletzt World of Warcraft gespielt. Blasc war dabei auch aktiv und hat grün geleuchtet. Das Plugin ist aktiviert und ich bin auch bei Blasc eingelogt.
> Hätte ich allerdings auch wirklich sofort dabei schreiben können.
> Die Charakterübertragung funktioniert allerdings. Nur die Spielzeit wird halt nicht übertragen.



Wen es grün geleuchtet hat dan ist es aus und Zählt nicht mit die Zeit. Es muß rot leuchten bei Blasc 3.


----------



## Damon Salvatore (23. Juni 2011)

arcatea schrieb:


> Wen es grün geleuchtet hat dan ist es aus und Zählt nicht mit die Zeit. Es muß rot leuchten bei Blasc 3.


Ich geb es bald eh auf. Einen Tag hatte es jetzt mal funktioniert und danach wieder nicht mehr.
Aber wenn du recht hast, dass es rot leuchten muss, werd ich das ja Morgen sehen. Genau das war nämlich eben der Fall.


----------

